

Request for Fraud Alert System - taf2

Imagine a crowd sourced system that helped collect data on the following:<p>1. stolen credit card data
2. compromised email addresses<p>The purpose of this system would be to help software services share information about stolen credit cards and compromised email addresses in an attempt to reduce fraud.<p>I&#x27;d be interested to hear how the community here would go about implementing something like this.  Thoughts on whether it&#x27;s possible to do this securely and whether it&#x27;s even a feasible means to prevent or reduce fraudulent activity.
======
nikre
nice idea but this service would be vulnerable to abuse via false reports.
there should also be a simple way to verify the correctness of the reports to
realize this idea. users can be given ID numbers regarding their stolen/lost
accounts from the actual provider of that account where this ID number is is
provided from a central application. so this boils down to persuading actual
firms to cooperate. this would require lots of effort imo

~~~
taf2
very true... it would take a bit of effort - but this is similar perhaps in
spirit to services like [http://www.spamhaus.org/](http://www.spamhaus.org/)

